# My son's Valentine's for school.



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

So I am working on the Valentine cards for my 1st grader, Ebenezer, to take to school (yeah, I am starting early!). I kinda figured when Eliza's udder gets bigger I can take a new pic and swap it out, though I think it's pretty sweet with her tiny little udder. The udder and snake are the ones I am considering so far this year. I am also putting a pic of the one he did last year in kindergarten. It's the one with my dogs and chickens.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I like the last one. I think you would get some weird looks if you did the first one. But then we are crazy goat people. Other people probably look at us farm people like this:what:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute! Is it a farming community that they would understand the udder?


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks. The last one was the one he used in kindergarten so we can't do it again (I gotta admit I loved it lol ). As for it being a farming community... not exactly, but its rural Texas and most people have chickens, pigs, goats, a cow or two. So while most don't have big farms, most do have very small scale livestock. They also have it figured out that my family is very weird! Lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I still don’t know if they would get the udder part though. Even after getting Goats I didn’t know it was called a udder till I saw a rant about people calling them bags lol we say our cows have bags......I still slip sometimes lol cows are kidding the Goats are bagging up lol
Anyways a few ideas “no kiddin would you be my valentine”
“This is the last straw butt can I be your valentine”
“Don’t want to horn in valentine but your the kid for me”
“I goat you babe”
“I chew you”
“I chews you”


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Those are all super cute ideas, Jessica! Thanks. I am hoping I will have some babies before Valentine's (since I have no clue when my girls are due but I think Annie is earlier than Eliza) and i figured I would use something kid related if I had babies to use pics of. I probably won't use the udder one... though I love it. My older boys informed me it was borderline offensive! Lol I said good grief, I didn't put one of her girlie bits. They said they were surprised. Like I said, they all know we are strange. One year for one of their birthdays I made cupcakes with gummie mice, cheese made out of yellow frosting, and sprinkled them with little mouse poos I made out of tiny rolled pieces of tootsie roll.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

You and my mom would get along GREAT.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol bless her heart, that bad, huh?! Lol :haha:


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Oh yah


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol I have always been really glad I didn't have any insecure children... being mine might be a difficult task! Sounds like you understand. Lol Please tell me that you loved...or at least tolerated... it well because I really hope (i think) mine have!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Well........ I really don't have a choice but to except it.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol good answer. :lolgoat:


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

My brothers are like " why can't you just be goofy with mom?"


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Baby Rosie


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Awwwwwww she's so precious! I can't wait to have goat babies!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

just as an F.Y.I. this is what happens when you get baby goats.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol I think I can tolerate that!


----------



## SouthernLife (Dec 31, 2017)

I lov1e them. They are so cute. I especially like the last 2.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## SouthernLife (Dec 31, 2017)

They are so cute. I know what that feels like. I like to hang ou in my friend's kid pen during our state fair. She usually as over a dozen bottle babbies less than a month old. Things get crazy, fast.


----------

